# tips for less "chewy" rabbit?



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

so the two rabbits that i have prepared recently were both 10 weeks ol (i didnt raise them, i bought them, andthey were dispatched and cleaned im front of me), came out rather chewy. (i pan fried them) i know i can slow cook and they will be a softer bite, but i so love grilling, and hope to master a tender herb grilled rabbit. maybe a par boil prior to grilling? or a marinated then grilled?
thanks for the input!
i have checked out the recipe tread- great resource


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

If they are anything like chickens, after they've been cleaned, let them cool down in really cold or iced water for several hours before refrigerating them. Also soak them overnight in the refrigerator in salted water before freezing or cooking them. This will make them more tender as well as cook up more moist.

At ten weeks old, they shouldn't have been that tough, I'd think. Mostly we do chickens around here for the pot, but rabbits shouldn't be that different.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you age the meat in the refrigerator for at least three days? You have to allow time for rigor mortis to completely leave the meat or it will be tough. I age mine from 3-5 days before freezing or cooking it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

3 days to a week in the refrigerator, last one in marinade for 24 hrs, or milk. I use thinned homemade Italian dressing. Grill on low heat and brush on marinade every 15 minutes. Rabbit is very lean, the slower you cook it the more tender. I like to smoke it for 1/2 hour and then put in dutch oven for an hour, slow cooked in chanterell mushroom gravy. Very tender....James


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks a bunch guys!!! will try aging this time


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm whens dinner!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i butcher them, soak in salt water for 3 days in fridge. change water the second day. then cut up and freeze. my wife will parboil them before cooking them..

my favorite is good ol fried rabbit. better than chicken IMO.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Every time I have aged more than 3 days the meat is mushy. We don't soak in water either and no salt. In a big bowl with a damp cloth over them is better.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

When fast cooking you really got to keep from overcooking. The second it gets overcooked it get tough.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

This is great!! Love all these ideas!!
I always freeze my fryers right away..hmmm.
For cooking, I crock pot my rabbits, then add 
sauce, fry, bake, put it salad...etc....etc...
Crock pot is most best...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually only age mine for 24 to 48 hours in the fridge in salt water & I don't think they are usually tough. I don't fry many of them although dh would eat them fryed everytime but I don't parboil them before frying either. Maybe I should be aging them longer just in case?
I use our rabbits anyway I would use chicken. Very rarely buy chicken at the store anymore.


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

wow, this is all such great feedback. I am so anxious to try aging. Since we just butchered a young goat and found him too chewy too, and a guy at church said "your meat will be much better if you age it a week", i'm really wanting to learn more about aging. I have a hunch i will be much happier with the tenderness. I know that slow cooking will work with tougher meat, but i so love grilling and want to be able to cook my meat to medium rare when i choose. 
I would like to figure the best way to seal the surface of the meat so that it wont dry out while hanging. There's so much to learn!
My friend and i were spying a walk in locker on craigslist, but will probably get by through the winter without. 
I was thinking, i wonder if rubbing the carcasses down with olive oil, rosemary and a touch of sea salt then hanging, would be good? 

When i served at a fine dining restaurant years ago, we aged our own new yorks, and the owner told us that a well aged steak is really breaking down (read, rotting), and the flavor and tenderness is superior.

Do we have a section dedicated to the art of aging meat?? ;-)


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Aging makes a huge difference with rabbit. As others have suggested, 3-5 days in the fridge before freezing or cooking makes for a way, way nicer meat.

If you really like tender meat, try slow-cooking rabbit in a smoker. Just don't cook it too long or it actually gets too tender and mushy. When cooked properly, even back legs on an older rabbit can come out pretty tender.

I used to try grilling rabbit... but the smoker does a way better job.


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

ooh, can you share more details on how you smoke em? (time for example)


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

My biggest problem with grilling rabbit is the lack of fat, making it dry out. Now I soak in salt water for a day, then marinade in an oil-based marinade for several hours. Then wrap in bacon and grill (direct, medium). The bacon takes the brunt of the punishment, leaving the rabbit extremely tender.

Older rabbits go into the crock pot, no exceptions. Stewer rabbits and stewing hens are called that for a reason!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Pressure Cook Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Benefits: 
The oldest bun will be the most tender you have ever tasted
Can take straight from the freezer to the pressure cooker and less than an hour later (for a full grown FLEMISH) you have the most tender meat falling off the bone. 
Bones are softened up to the point that chihuahuas can crunch them up like potato chips.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

laughaha said:


> Pressure Cook Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Benefits:
> The oldest bun will be the most tender you have ever tasted
> ...


mmmm yum and im sure my little pups would love the scraps!


----------

